# Disque dur externe neuf lent en lecture



## pharaon23 (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un petit souci avec l'utilisation d'un disque dur externe neuf.

Voici le topo : 

Je dispose d'un macbook air avec 2 ports usb. J'utilise déjà sans problème plusieurs disques durs externes Western Digital de 500 go et 1 to (les disques durs de 500 go sont formatés en FAT32, pas de souci en lecture ni en écriture ; le disque de 1 to est en NTFS, pas de souci de lecture).

J'ai acheté il y a 10 jours un disque dur neuf 1 to de marque Western Digital. 
Je ne sais pas si c'est utile de le préciser, mais pour info, le modèle est différent de ceux dont je dispose déjà (le neuf est un Element, les autres des My Passport).

J'ai réussi à copier dessus les données d'un autre disque rapidement et sans souci (principalement des vidéos de moins de 700 mo), en copiant directement de "disque à disque".

Le problème est apparu quand j'ai voulu lire les vidéos : elles mettaient entre 30 secondes et une minute (au minimum) pour s'ouvrir, et la lecture était saccadée.

J'ai essayé :
- de brancher le disque sur l'autre port usb,
- de brancher le disque avec un autre cable compatible,
- de reformater le disque en FAT32 (format initial), puis NTFS (j'ai copié cette fois-ci les fichiers via un PC) et même HFS+,

mais le problème de lenteur est resté le même.

J'ajoute que les *mêmes* fichiers lus à partir des autres disques externes (FAT 32 ou NTFS) s'ouvrent très rapidement, sur les ports usb 1 ou 2.

Enfin, et bizarrement, j'ai remarqué que les fichiers du disque incriminé s'ouvraient en revanche très rapidement sur un PC. Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu le tester sur un autre mac que le mien.

Pensant que mon disque était défectueux, j'ai donc fait appel au SAV et dispose depuis ce matin d'un nouveau disque, mais dont le modèle est différent (WD My Passport 1 to).

Or, je rencontre le même souci avec ce disque : quel que soit son format, les vidéos mettent une minutes pour s'ouvrir et saccadent toutes les 5 secondes, alors que les mêmes vidéos sur un autre disque de même format et sur le même port usb s'ouvrent quasi instantanément :mouais:

Se pourrait-il que le hasard m'ait dotée de 2 disques défectueux à la suite ?
N'y connaissant pas grand chose en informatique, cela me semble peu probable que le souci vienne des ports usb ou de mon mac, sachant que mes autres disques externes fonctionnent sans problème. Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi en penser...

Je me me permets donc de solliciter vos avis et vos lumières...
Un énorme merci d'avance !


----------



## otgl (6 Novembre 2012)

Et si tu copies certaines vidéos à partir du disque WD vers ton disque principal, et que tu essaies de les lire localement, est-ce que tu remarques les mêmes ralentissements? Essaie ceci lorsque tu constates un ralentissement:

Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Moniteur d'activité.
Dans la barre d'outils, changer "Mes opérations" en "Toutes les opérations".
Cliquer sur la colonne "% processeur" pour trier.
Regarder quelles opérations apparaissent en tête de liste. Ce sont les opérations responsables du ralentissement.


----------



## pharaon23 (6 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse.

Si je copie sur le disque principal, d'une part la copie est très rapide, d'autre part je n'ai pas de ralentissement à l'ouverture d'une vidéo.

Le souci semble plutôt venir du HDD externe.
Je sais bien cependant que le disque est censé stocker avant tout, et que son usage principal et idéal n'est pas de lire directement des vidéos ou des fichiers à partir de celui-ci...
Mais cela reste tout de même handicapant de devoir systématiquement copier une vidéo sur l'ordi pour pouvoir la lire ou ne serait-ce que la parcourir (je viens de refaire le test à l'instant : 2 minutes pour en ouvrir une, et la lecture est impossible car trop saccadée). Surtout que cela fonctionne sans problème avec mes autres disques externes de même format


----------



## otgl (7 Novembre 2012)

pharaon23 a dit:


> Le souci semble plutôt venir du HDD externe.



Je n'en suis pas convaincu. Le problème peut très bien être un problème logiciel, plutôt qu'un problème matériel. Il y a des logiciels d'indexation, de lecture vidéo et autres qui interviennent et qui peuvent être responsables du ralentissement. Vérifie avec le Moniteur d'activité.


----------



## edd72 (7 Novembre 2012)

Ben oui, si ça se trouve c'est juste Spotlight qui est entrain d'indexer ce disque fraichement découvert...


----------

